# '83 Ur-q Help, I get no spark from dizzy...



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

I have replaced the coil, ignition control unit (not ECC), plugs and wires. I have gotten a strong signal from the reference and TDC sensors. When I test each pin on the hall sender harness, this is what i get when the engine is cranking.
Brown wire-(220-230V)
Red wire-(10.71V) i'm guessing this is battery voltage
Green wire-(5.2V)
The distributor itself was taken off of a running car. I'm no mechanic but shouldn't one of these wires be a ground and not puttin out voltage? any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: '83 Ur-q Help, I get no spark from dizzy... (84veedub)*

I'll research that one, and repost later.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: '83 Ur-q Help, I get no spark from dizzy... (Sepp)*

Brown is always ground on Audis.


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: '83 Ur-q Help, I get no spark from dizzy... (billzcat1)*

Brown is ground from everyone I talk too also. Now I just need to figure out why my ground wire has 230 volts coming through it.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: '83 Ur-q Help, I get no spark from dizzy... (84veedub)*

I have no idea where you would even get 230v on an Audi


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: '83 Ur-q Help, I get no spark from dizzy... (billzcat1)*

Where is the computer grounded? I haven't had a chance to take a look yet.


----------

